# Cherry Lidded Box



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well here is the second lidded finial box I made. It is cherry with walnut base and finial. I like this one better. I still have some designs in mind. It is 8 3/4" tall and 3" at the widest. It has a couple of coats of shellac 1 lb cut put on while on the lathe and then 3 coats of lacquer. I like the base better on this one.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

A beautiful piece of work Bernie. I agree with you. I like this one better. Not that the other is bad. Both excellent pieces.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Beautiful box, Bernie. I am envious of you talent.


----------

